# ADA 2009 Entry, Song of Moss



## Steven Chong (20 Jun 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post here at UKAPS forum.  Some of you folks I know, many I don't.  Hope to be hanging around here a bit.  For your viewing pleasure, here are some photos from my ADA entry this year.  Enjoy

By the way-- I will be going to Nature Aquarium Party Tokyo this year, and hope to run into some folks from the UK there.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Jun 2009)

very nice tank steven, does it consist entirely of mosses?


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jun 2009)

Nice work Steven.

Those shrimp look stunning.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Jun 2009)

Steven - I think it looks great.  Very natural.

You have the same problem as me it seems with the photos in that the light washes out empty areas 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2009)

looks very natural, and in fact i dont think i have seen anything come as close to nature from what you have produced here.


----------



## samc (20 Jun 2009)

thats a great little shrimp tank 

like the white sand too bet the shrimp mess it up alot


----------



## rawr (20 Jun 2009)

A very natural nice little tank you've got there!


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Jun 2009)

very nice especially with this white sand. great contrast. congratulations


----------



## Steven Chong (20 Jun 2009)

Thanks all!  Scoley-- yeah, I don't have a flash unit, so I got to go with a higher shutter speed to get the fish to not look like just a blur.  The result is that I lose some focus/detail in the photo.  :/

The shrimp are Atyoida Bisculata or "Opae Kala'ole" in Hawaiian, and it is a native species found only in our islands.  After observing the shrimp though, I can't see how it's an Atyoida (like Bamboo shrimp) since it has no fans and doesn't filter feed.  In terms of size/behavior/coloration, it reminds me more of Amanos than anything-- which is good since we're not allowed to have Amanos here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Jun 2009)

why arent you allowed to have amanos steven?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2009)

Looks great Steve, but I think you not allowed to post photos until the results are publish at the ADA party


----------



## Steven Chong (21 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon-- Yeah, you're probably right.  Maybe I'll hide the image after a few days then, or after this thread dies.

Stuworrall-- I live in Hawaii, and we've got strict regulations about animal imports, especially inverts.  Though, it's kind of funny because the streams are already so infested with loosed _Neocaridina denticulata_ (Cherry Shrimp, wild form though so no brilliant red color) that you can buy the shrimp as feeders at 10/$1 USD (That's 100,000/quid,   ).  Not sure how that happened because wild cherries have been an issue in Hawaii from even before I think cherry shrimp were popularized in the aquarium.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Jun 2009)

damn, thats mean of them for the amano shrimp!   luck about the cherry shrimps though, they cost about Â£2 each here from the LFS!


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2009)

Hi Steve, 
Stunning tank as always, good luck in the comp this year.


----------



## TBRO (27 Jun 2009)

Like it very much, I always think it would be awsome to live somwhere you could just go fishing for plants and stock. I guess you could have a awsome marine tank in Hawaii, any native fresh water plant?

Regards, Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jun 2009)

I really like this scape Steven!  Looks bigger than I think it is


----------



## lljdma06 (29 Jun 2009)

It is a beautiful scape, Steven.  The white sand is lovely with the flora of the scape.  It looks very natural.  Good luck.


----------



## Steven Chong (1 Jul 2009)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Like it very much, I always think it would be awsome to live somwhere you could just go fishing for plants and stock. I guess you could have a awsome marine tank in Hawaii, any native fresh water plant?
> 
> Regards, Tom



Thanks all   

Tom, ironically I'd have to say that the marine scene in Hawaii wouldn't interest most serious hobbyists-- because you can't grow any corals in your tank!  We are not allowed to import live corals, as they are a threat to native species, but we also cannot take live specimens <legally>.  Fish are very cheap, sometimes 30% or less of prices elsewhere, but without the opportunity to grow anything I bet it would lose attractiveness to hobbyists <like us>.

All native species (plant and animal) to Hawaii are those who could fly or swim (float) to the islands in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.  Unfortunately, most fresh water plants lack any capacity for such a journey-- except for riccia (stuck onto bird's feet), bacopa (grows ocean-side), and a native species of Marsilea (your guess is as good as mine).


----------

